# Macwester 30 Wight MK1



## AlistairTerry (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey there everyone,

I am new to this forum but really hope to learn a lot more here. I am looking to buy a used vessel around 30' which is worthy enough for some carribean passages. I am currently in Ontario, Canada and want the freedom of sailing anywhere in the World.

I recently came across the MacWester 30 Wight MK1, and have been having a very hard time finding info about it. It's a triple keel Ketch. The idea of a ketch really appeals to me as it give you a seperate cabin aft of the cockpit. And triple keels seem amazing as they allow you to leave your boat in a tide and have it stand as it goes out  

Also, the idea that it's made for the rough North Sea must say something about it 

Would love some input though, thoughts, opinions or anything 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

That boat is an intriguing boat, but it needs a lot of work. All of the systems are worn, and much maintenance has been deferred. the entry cost is pretty low, but it's due for new sails, new running rigging, and the standing rig should be inspected. The Leyland diesle engine is obsolete, and the condition is unknown. For daysailing and occasional overnighting on the Great lakes, it might be worth the gamble, but for a run south there are better choices, although at a higher initial price point, that provide better value.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

BTW, welcome aboard. where in ontario are you located?


----------



## AlistairTerry (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm Just outside St. Kitts. Moved here a few months ago and have had the sailboat obsession in the head the past few years.

I definitely don't mind a boat that requires work. In fact, the idea of less up-front, and working on it for the next year or 2 to make it ready for everything is fine. As long as it is actually worth it haha

But the input is invaluable. Love the help


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Alistair, that macwester would break your heart. THIS is a better idea: Ticon 30' Sailboat, Best Deal in Canada - Ontario Sailboats For Sale - Kijiji Ontario Canada.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

if you want to get on the water and go sailing, let me know. we are always looking for new crew.


----------



## AlistairTerry (Aug 26, 2013)

This is the advice I needed haha. Thanks 

Guess I'll have to keep playing the waiting and save money game...
I'm always down for an opportunity to sail with anyone. I saw your blog, it looks great.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I have been intrigued by that Mac for a while, and more intrigued by how the price keeps coming down. It's now nearly at the point where it is tempting, but i could see years and thousands of dollars chasing one project after another, and still have a boat that is worth very very little. It is a hard sell- a slow, relatively cramped boat with obsolete systems in need of everything. The layout is also a little unfriendly- essentially two single bunks in the v-berth, and two in the aft cabin, and a dinette.


----------



## AlistairTerry (Aug 26, 2013)

Gotcha. I know they're still worth quite a bit in the UK which is another reason I was intrigued. It really is cheap. But you're right. Probably not worth the headache and money for still an outdated boat...


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

And there are so many choices out there , and bound to be more in the fall. Under 10K , there are lots of great boats.


----------



## AlistairTerry (Aug 26, 2013)

When you said were always in need of crew, what'd you have in mind? I haven't been sailing in a few years, but have my Bronze 4 from a few years ago. And I've never sailed anything big.

My partner who is joining me in this eventual sailboat adventure has never actually been sailing


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Come on and join us for a daysail. Bring rum.


----------



## AlistairTerry (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey Brian,

Was wondering if there was anyway I can Email you. Wanted to get in touch and I can't seem to PM.

Cheers,


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

bljones.brian AT GMAIL dot com


----------



## sailskipper (Sep 21, 2013)

I think this was the macwester wight 31 located in St catherines?


----------



## kunkwriter (Jan 21, 2013)

Had a MacWester 28 that I restored and refitted. She handled weather better than some forty footers I've sailed on. Didn't go too weather that well, but so much room and so solid in a big sea. Wonderful, well made boats. If you're around deltas or big tidal areas, it's fun to come to rest in the mud when the water goes. Mine was a twin keel. Best of luck.


----------



## sailskipper (Sep 21, 2013)

Anyone have any info,drawings and manuals for macwester wight. 31


----------



## kunkwriter (Jan 21, 2013)

Home | Macwester Owners Association


----------



## sailskipper (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Now I am intrigued- did you buy it, skipper?


----------



## sailskipper (Sep 21, 2013)

It appears that I have. Looking forward togetting it home


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

how did it look?


----------



## sailskipper (Sep 21, 2013)

It needs some tlc, no delamination very sound, but needs tender care.Can't wait to start working on it.


----------

